# Instant snow?



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

instant snow?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

apparently is just sodium polyacrylate, and when you put water into it, it turns into "snow"


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe, but if there is an indoor ice skate rink, go to the back and find the left over snow from the zamboni


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Maybe, but if there is an indoor ice skate rink, go to the back and find the left over snow from the zamboni


yeah i have heard this and it sounds like a good idea, but if its really hot, wont it only last for like 2hours?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

nope, if you get enough and keep a thick layer it will last, i've had it last a day and night.

Best idea is to keep all the snow in one big pile and keep putting more on when it melts


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

snowboardin2137 said:


> apparently is just sodium polyacrylate, and when you put water into it, it turns into "snow"


yeah it works really well actually. We did this back in iowa for the last few years before i moved to CO.

Just get more then you think you need, we just got the 50 gallon bulk order. IF you are careful with your outdoor carpet you can roll up the snow after it dries out and turns back to powder so you can just add water and do it again later. If its windy the powder will blow away =(


Snow In Seconds - Bulk


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Backyard Terrain Park - your one-stop shop for backyard skiing & snowboarding - jib fest, grind rail, grind box, fake snow (faux) artificial snow, backyard sesh, session, steeze, SnowGel, snowmaker, backyard jibbing, free sledding, rail jam, grind be

get the snowgel listed on there. its so freakin fast and you barely need any of it. i used much less then recomended and that shit was mad slick.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> Backyard Terrain Park - your one-stop shop for backyard skiing & snowboarding - jib fest, grind rail, grind box, fake snow (faux) artificial snow, backyard sesh, session, steeze, SnowGel, snowmaker, backyard jibbing, free sledding, rail jam, grind be
> 
> get the snowgel listed on there. its so freakin fast and you barely need any of it. i used much less then recomended and that shit was mad slick.


yeah i have seen this too, but isnt it really slushy and stuff, and how long does it last?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

its not slushy cos its gelish. its fucking slick and last a long ass time.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

DragonUSMC said:


> yeah it works really well actually. We did this back in iowa for the last few years before i moved to CO.
> 
> Just get more then you think you need, we just got the 50 gallon bulk order. IF you are careful with your outdoor carpet you can roll up the snow after it dries out and turns back to powder so you can just add water and do it again later. If its windy the powder will blow away =(
> 
> ...



how slick was it? and was it able to be packed down like real snow?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Necro!

10char


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

:signlol: seriously! from 09' besides I've tried it on a small scale and it doesn't work...The friction from the board to the bootleg snow doesn't cause it to melt, therefore gliding the board...but if you have those finger snowboard decks thats a different story.

Going for free avertising I see… 5 years latter.



Manicmouse said:


> Necro!
> 
> 10char


----------

